# roxy something interesting here



## mysteryscribe (Mar 23, 2006)

okay this is my dog roxy not much interesting in that but.....
I shot her with my still life camera on a paper negative.  not much new there

I shot her at 4 seconds note the slight softness of her head and body.  but not her feet or the grass.  Her breathing is what caused the slightly soft areas.  Kind of interesting if not fascinating


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2006)

That was 4 seconds??   Amazing!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 23, 2006)

yes that she stayed still that long but after a while animals get like their owners... heck I can sit in one place and not move (watching tv) for hours.


----------

